

Xkcd's world - pieced together with AngularJS (warning: big images) - geelen
http://embed.plnkr.co/IfpBH4
Source here: http://plnkr.co/edit/IfpBH4<p>This was as big as I could get it before my computer started to grind to a halt, but it's more of a demo of how little code it takes to do this sort of thing in AngularJS than anything else.<p>Took me away from building http://goodfil.ms for about 40 minutes all up.
======
dividuum
My fully zoomable (think google maps) version based on
<http://leaflet.cloudmade.com>

<http://xkcd-map.rent-a-geek.de/>

~~~
cousin_it
Great work! Two minor problems:

1) Zooming is accompanied by a sideways wobble on Chrome/Linux

2) Solid black tiles are shown as solid white

~~~
elarkin
In the original, the supposedly black tiles were actually just missing images,
allowing the black background to show through. That's why they're white here.
The author has used a solid background for the whole map, instead of having a
black background for the bottom half.

------
chao-
Having trouble loading the parent link so here's my own version for anyone
else with the same problem:

<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/20403079/xkcd1110map.zip>

I had this master plan of putting it into a webpage and using some sort of
screen-print extension or JS to save it as one huge image. But as of now I've
now spent more time on the _capture_ part of it than I did on the initial
scripts to grab the files and render them out in JavaScript, and need to get
back to work instead.

If this helps anyone get closer to a full image, please post the result!

~~~
reinierladan
Full image in PDF (close enough to full res for readable text balloons):
<http://s.rlink.co/JZ6G>

~~~
chao-
Very nice. I like how the separate sections are links to the actual images.

~~~
reinierladan
Created it by creating an image of <http://iclub.site40.net/xkcd.html> with
[Paparazzi!](<http://derailer.org/paparazzi/>)

~~~
bduerst
The javascript crashed my browser D:

------
geelen
Source here: <http://plnkr.co/edit/IfpBH4>

This was as big as I could get it before my computer started to grind to a
halt, but it's more of a demo of how little code it takes to do this sort of
thing in AngularJS than anything else.

Took me away from building <http://goodfil.ms> for about 40 minutes all up.

------
TheSwordsman
Looks like some poor guy ran in to a creeper:

<http://imgs.xkcd.com/clickdrag/18s3e.png>

------
janardanyri
Cool hack, but I can't help but feel like this completely misses the point.

~~~
jimminy
After 45 minutes, my index fingers are absolutely warn out from using a
trackpad. I really wish he would have made it navigable by more than just
click & drag. I do wish this was more thorough, though.

~~~
thronemonkey
To me that's why its so magical. Its actually expensive in time and effort to
navigate, so you feel like you're investing something in order to explore.
This also means that its difficult to see every part of the image, so you're
left with a sense of frontiers yet unexplored when you navigate away from the
page. The zooming versions are cool but, to me, actually take away from what
Randall is trying to achieve here.

~~~
silencio
I thought that it was the "click" part of the original navigation that really
frustrated me, rather than only seeing a little bit at a time. I gave up on
the original in a few minutes because my hands/wrists were aching after using
a touchpad and then a mouse

I used the zoom versions after the fact primarily so I could swipe to look at
the original 1:1 more comfortably, and then only later to follow up on what I
thought (correctly) was just a bunch of blank space. Clicking to drag
specifically really dampened my enthusiasm for going off in random directions
to investigate the whole thing.

~~~
thronemonkey
Ahhh I see. I have three finger drag enabled, so not as much of a pain.

------
surrealize
> If you're having fencepost problems I feel bad for you, son--

> I've got 99 problems but somehow solved 101

lol, if it hadn't been for reinierladan I never would have seen that one. It's
<http://imgs.xkcd.com/clickdrag/1n9e.png> (to the right of the windmills)

~~~
reinierladan
Nice one. If it wasn't for myself I wouldn't have found the second x-wing.
This thing is too big and too epic.

------
bobylito
The hack is interesting but it ruins the experience of the discovery of the
world :(

~~~
VMG
I can't help to think that these hacks were somewhat expected and intended by
Randall

~~~
wtracy
There's some stuff up in the sky that I don't know how you would find
otherwise.

------
gbadman
Creator of Plunker here. Big thanks to the Nodejitsu and Mongolab folks whose
services are strong enough to compensate for my crappy code being hit by a
Hackernews assault.

------
DanielRibeiro
Nice, but it is missing some images, like this:
[http://github.com/danielribeiro/xkcd_grab/blob/master/1n33w....](http://github.com/danielribeiro/xkcd_grab/blob/master/1n33w.png)

 _Edit:_ somebody else has posted the full html file online:
<http://edc.srvs.us/1110/>

The full image set can be grabbed here
<http://github.com/danielribeiro/xkcd_grab>

People who want to see the whole tile as images, can see this comment from the
other thread: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4542660>

------
reinierladan
I created a high res PDF with readable text balloons of this awesome big image
- (hosted in my dropbox) <http://s.rlink.co/JZ6G>

------
pork
Does this remind anyone else of Limbo, the monochrome video game?

~~~
egypturnash
Not enough horrible, pointless deathtraps.

------
wrath
I must be missing the point to this because I'm having a "huh, cool? move on
moment"; but it's the top item on the front page right now. Can someone shed
some light at what I'm looking at?

~~~
andyn
The latest XKCD comic features a panel which you drag around to explore a
world. This is that map of that panel.

------
cheeaun
wish there's a way to zoom in/out.

~~~
BonoboBoner
Doable with leaflet (<https://github.com/CloudMade/Leaflet>), if only I did
not have to finish this paper right now...

------
Draiken
That was the biggest time waster I had in so many time. My hand hurts but I
loved it.

------
jeffool
I appreciate it. After spending so much time clicking around and enjoying, and
being near positive I've seen it all, I like having this to be sure.

------
aliostad
I wanted to do this but felt it is cheating on xkcd. He did not intend this to
viewed as such.

~~~
brazzy
Actually, I am pretty certain he fully expected all kinds of alternate views
to spring up within hours.

------
mrspeaker
Booooo! ;)

